# Help I'm New



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

Okay i know this inst the best way to start this off but currently writing this i'm in one of those deep depersonlization feelings were my body feels numb and late responding to my scratching of the arm. I got my depersonlization from cannabis and well i took a nap and right now i'm in the deep feeling as if i just took 3 hints from a joint and my mind cant get out of it and It usually goes away after sleep and wake up fine but right now it feels like my mind is full and I cant shake it off easily and i'm a little shaky and confused as shit right now. This is literally how i felt when i smoked weed the first time and originally got it and my denationalization is at the roof right now and i'm scared and just going to sleep it off and pray it goes away please someone help me, because it doesn't make since on how i got this reaction after waking up from a nap all i did was eat quesadillas with Gatorade and watched a little bit of YouTube for 10 minutes and take a nap for about 2 hours and woke up but right now i dont know how i woke up maybe because of this max depersonlization feeling and my depersonlization isn't usually this bad its more calm and yeah i feel in a dream state and all that but i can still sense my reality more than this confusing state. Someone please respond if they have had a similar experience with this random chronic depersonlization feeling were your symptoms feel buffed up. I'm 14 years old and as i'm typing this i can feel it calming down surprisingly but still think its better to sleep it off, what a scary experience, but anyway if you guys know anyway to lower the chances of these happening or even know a way of taking these symptoms away than it would mean a lot and help me. Thanks!

PS- Sorry if i spelled anything wrong.... :???:
PS 2 - My little buffed symptoms thing went away and i can feel my scratching now and it doesn't feel numb or delayed anymore :mrgreen: (I think)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

All i really can figure out is you smoked weed at 14!!!! and then feel some DP.

Honestly, at your age, forget fucking drugs, forget them period and your life will be better, you will deal with your emotions and feel better than 50% of the planet.

Holy Grail Of DP - look this thread up...

But honestly, I had a DP moment (looking back) at your age, get yourself out of anxiety, lower it and get involved in life, hopefully this will blow over, if it hasn't in say 6 months good living... we can retake this.

WARNING, YOU HAVE TRIGGED DP. SMOKE WEED WILL MAKE THIS COME BA[Redacted] AND ANY ANY ANY ANY ANY ANY yes ANY illegal things you think of...

you are ALSO 14! do 14 year old things, you are way too young to need to numb the most happy free period of your life, if you have problems, get a councillor, hate to break it but life doesn't get any easier, although i remember all them teenage emotions. Basically think of your future here... AND your brain doesn't stop developing till at least 21 from what I read, at 14 you are asking for trouble. (don't worry it hasn't been done yet)

Lesson over. Seriously, if you need advice we are all here, but if you lower anxiety, get involved in life, hopefully this will fade, don't feed the anxiety, if it hasn't in 6 months (i made that time period up so it's not gospel) then i'd think of a different tactic, but hopefully you sparked some anxiety and it fades with time


----------



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah I know i smoked weed and triggerd this and yeah its been about 3 months already and ive been in kinda of a daydreamy state until now, Im getting these numb feelings randomly now. Ex: I feel an itch on my head, I scratch my head but the senation of the itch goig away comes late and feel kinda numb but ends up going away in a couple of minutes. I undstand i fuckes up big time and I just wanted to try weed, not to even be cool or anything but to just see what it was like. But of course it got me in this terrible state of mind and now i feel like my life is over but deep down i know the thoughts are all DPs plan to keep me trapped and try to avoid those thoughts. But as i was saying these random numbing sessions occur and it started yesturday and i never use to get them this often, in fact, this is the first time ive got these feelings sense i was in the beggining of DP and it makes no sense i woke up with one today before going to school and I was just so shaky and tried to stay calm. It subsided in a few minutes and i felt better. Im going to start going to the gym now and well i havent told my mom or dad because i dont want them to be disapointed at me but i guess i have to since this is my mess. If you can give me suggestions or your opinion it would be great and i know how much of a long road i have ahead of me and wanna take it prepared.


----------



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

P.S Reading that made me anxious and took away the numbing feeling that i was in thas why i even got on to see if any replys went on my post


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

You learn in life, you can't take back the past, if that's with your X, or just a general mistake, mistakes happen. Let this go. It will do you a big favour. It's just a life lesson.

How long do you have to go? Sorry I can't tell you, no one here has a magic ball and it sucks!

Well, you seem to have a time of 'okay' which is a good sign, lower your anxiety and get out of the loop, seriously, i'd forget about it for as long as you can, for many this can blow over. I had DP when I was younger, it just went away, I didn't know what it was, which really helped, I just got on with it. You are way too young for medication, so the best thing you can do is lower your anxiety and keep going bud.

As for your mum and dad, well i'd wait another 7 months at least if it was me, but you aren't me. If it's been a year, just tell them how you feel, but DP happens for many reasons so no need to tell them HOW, as it when I was younger it happened for just anxiety, then i trigged it again and came clean as it was much more hardcore. They won't know either way, not the best advice but i don't really think with your symptoms it's that important how... so i wouldn't worry.

Honestly 'holy grail of dp' thread for a good while and live your life is the best thing right now i think, but i am not a doctor


----------



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll take your word for it, thank you so much for everything man But am i really to young to take anything like can you suggest anything that might help with my anxiety or DP


----------



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

I feel really numb at first it was just for s little bit but now its not going away and i feel numb all the time and it stafyed like 3 days ago after a nap but i never used to feel this but i remember back when i first got it i did feel it, but i dont know what to do i just went to sleep and wokenup feeling the same and it usally should come off with sleep so im kinda freaking out now becuase i can deal with DP and stuff but not with a numb feeling..


----------

